

"Bitcoin" trademark application - Kenan
http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=85353491

======
Astrohacker
Could they be planning on suing all the small time startups that use the word
"bitcoin" in their products? Perhaps they think they can extract some money
from small companies by threatening them with lawsuits if they don't pay up.

~~~
brianbreslin
Could be more profitable than mining bitcoins...

------
btilly
These guys remind me of William R Della Croce J, and not in a good way. See
<http://www.tuxdeluxe.org/node/107> for more.

------
f1gm3nt
Wow, the lawyer is a piece of work...

<http://www.pascazilaw.com/Articles.html>

~~~
tzs
I can't edit my other comment, so let me try again: the phrase "piece of work"
is generally an indication of strong disapproval.

Since there is nothing apparent on the page that was linked to that seems
objectionable upon casual examination, I am curious what f1gm3nt saw there to
indicate that the guy is "a piece of work".

------
Joakal
First Use Date: 2011-06-22

First Use in Commerce Date: 2011-06-22

A hurdle; bitcoin was started in 2009:
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Bitcoin>

~~~
CamperBob
That refers to the trademark claim, not the name itself.

~~~
Joakal
As in, when the company first started using it?

~~~
CamperBob
IANAL but I believe you can apply for a registered trademark on a name you've
already been using in the marketplace for some time. Maybe someone
knowledgeable can comment on the specifics?

~~~
f1gm3nt
<http://tdr.uspto.gov/search.action?sn=85353491> Take a look at the Specimen.
It's sent to someone named Michael at this address
[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=22+Avenue+Pierre+Koenig,+Sarce...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=22+Avenue+Pierre+Koenig,+Sarcelles,+France&hl=en&ll=48.980634,2.388907&spn=0.001016,0.002411&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=40.052282,79.013672&t=h&z=19)
on June, 22 2011.

Trademark application states the first use was on this date. Also note that
the Specimen was also used to create the article about bitcoin
<http://www.pascazilaw.com/Articles.html>

Another nice thing to note is that the letter is from Magellan Capital
Advisors, LLC. Notice the signature at the bottom of that letter is signed by
Celline M. Pascazi. I can only assume she is related to someone at the law
firm, Pascazi Law Offices.

I really don't think this will get approved since it's very obvious that this
is a trademark troll. be very interesting to see how this plays out.

------
jarin
I wish I knew more about trademark law. The applicant is very interesting
though: Magellan Capital Advisors LLC

------
shii
Posted 2 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2735799>

~~~
tzs
Interesting. That one does not show up in the HN RSS feed. I wonder why not?

